# Taking Hedgehog Camping



## LuvHedgehogs (May 16, 2016)

I want to know if it would be OK to take a hedgehog out camping with me on 
summer break for a few months? Would it do harm to the hedgehog? I have
heard that some hedgehogs don't like to travel. Is that true?


It is a good temperature, so I don't think a heat lamp would be needed. 
Should I bring one just in case?:?:


I know I need a carrier, but what type of carriers are the best? I have seen ones with wire walls and some are fabric. What material is the best? How big should it be?



Would the hedgehog need to be with beside me or with someone all the time? What do I need to put in the carrier?





If you take your hedgehog out camping please tell me the things you bring and what you need to do. Thanks!!:grin:


----------



## fleurdelacour (Apr 18, 2016)

I'm going to say camping for a few days with a hedgehog sounds complicated but you mentioned months? If you're in a trailer with electrical its probably a significantly easier task than if you're portaging and tenting in the back country. 

Where I live, even on the hottest summer night, the temp drops an awful lot at night. I'd be checking to see how I can mitigate a lot of factors/risk: escape, temp fluctuations, food/water quality and storage. 

We're taking our hedgehog to the cottage this summer for 2 weeks. We're bringing everything we have for her. But we're leaving her with my mother when we hit the provincial parks for canoe camping.


----------



## shinydistraction (Jul 6, 2014)

This sounds like a recipe for an escaped hedgehog that will never be seen or heard from again.

Let's define camping. Do you mean cabin with electricity and plumbing, or do you mean tent and cooking by campfire? Or are you like me and camping means Hotel 6?

If it's something like having a cabin or RV with electricity, you could probably make it work. If it's closer to a tent situation I wouldn't even consider it. There's just sooo much to have to worry about and the things that could go wrong can go really wrong really fast.


----------



## LuvHedgehogs (May 16, 2016)

We have a trailer


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

You'll have to take a good sized cage and all accessories as well as a heating set up. You will need everything you have for him at home, you don't want to be cutting corners and trying to make do with less than optimal items. You'll need to bring enough water to last the entire trip as well as changing water can make some hedgehogs sick or stop drinking. Unless everyone in the trailer likes to be really warm all the time you'll need to heat the cage. You'll also need a way to keep him from overheating on hot days without getting chilled by the AC if you run it. 

For travelling you'll need a hard sided cat carrier that can be seat belted into the vehicle.


----------



## LuvHedgehogs (May 16, 2016)

nikki said:


> You'll have to take a good sized cage and all accessories as well as a heating set up. You will need everything you have for him at home, you don't want to be cutting corners and trying to make do with less than optimal items. You'll need to bring enough water to last the entire trip as well as changing water can make some hedgehogs sick or stop drinking. Unless everyone in the trailer likes to be really warm all the time you'll need to heat the cage. You'll also need a way to keep him from overheating on hot days without getting chilled by the AC if you run it.
> 
> For travelling you'll need a hard sided cat carrier that can be seat belted into the vehicle.


 Thank you so much


----------



## Dexter<3 (May 17, 2016)

This sounds very interesting. I was sort of imagining your hedgehog in a harness like they have for guinea pigs haha. My only additional tip would be to bring a bowl and your preferred hedgehog shampoo. Dexter would sometimes react to certain types of pollen and get itchy when we traveled with him, so a soothing (oatmeal) bath might be a good idea if your buddy is allergic to the new environment. Have a great vacation!!


----------



## CrysAnner (Apr 29, 2016)

I hope you post some cute pictures of the adventure!


----------

